# Only Some of My Channels Won't Stream



## HuskerMike (Jun 16, 2014)

On my iOS device, I can successfully stream all of my shows (using a Premeire and separate Tivo Stream). I use an antenna so I have no broadcast-flag issues. However, I recently bought a new Kindle Fire HD 7 and I am only able to stream some of my shows to that device. The NBC, CBS and PBS affiliates programming only shows a black screen.
I've read on one of the threads here that MP4 encoding could be an issue, but this wouldn't explain why all the channels stream just fine to my Apple device.
There's also a thread about people experiencing a bad Mpeg2 signal from their local PBS station, but this seems unlikely to be my problem - since I have 3 different channels that refuse to stream. Thoughts?

Edit: my CW affiliate also won't stream. Even weirder, the abc out of Lincoln streams fine but the affiliate in Omaha will not.

So only FOX, ABC (Lincoln), and the -2 and -3 sub channels will stream on the Kindle Fire. Power cycled my stream and router. Tried the "classic" version of the app and no luck. Based on these symptoms, it seems to me like this is simply a problem with the Android app. Seems like it's not designed very well, nor tested. Really regretting my decision to buy tivo. Looks like a huge mistake on my part.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Can you try the app on a different android device? Don't you have to go through extra steps to load an android app on kindle? I doubt many members of the forum use the app with kindle in your area . I suggest TiVo support.


----------



## HuskerMike (Jun 16, 2014)

When I mentioned the android app, I was speaking generally. The Tivo apps I'm using for my Kindle Fire are specifically designed for the Kindle and available at the Amazon store. They are a version of android, but modified by Tivo for specific use on my device. 
It seems there are countless people with this problem, but because we're all in different areas, Tivo seems to be blaming it on the local providers. I have a theory that the kindle app is simply not working with true 1080 HD stations, and some of the lesser HD formats and SD channels are fine. That's my best guess anyway. The fact that iOS works points directly to faulty programming within the app. And if the history of Tivo application development is any indication, I would imagine that I'll be long dead before this is fixed.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Idk what the problem is but, there is no such thing as MP4 on Antenna/OTA, so you can at least rule that explanation out.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

KMTTG has a server feature which let's you stream to a browser, chrome and dolphin work. I'd give that a shot.
If there is an issue you'll get help.


----------



## HuskerMike (Jun 16, 2014)

Good idea - the only disadvantage being I'd have to move my shows to a computer before streaming. But that may be my only option if the app is fundamentally broken.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

KMTTG has a server option. You don't have to transfer the shows to your computer, in advance. Use the browser (Safari, Chrome and Dolphin work) to access the KMTTG sever. You can display a list of "my shows" and select which show you want to stream. Won't work with a mp4 video or with a copy protected file. That won't apply to OTA videos. You'll probably need to change some router settings if you want to use it outside your home network.


----------

